# Drought In North East Texas



## Angell Wine (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 8, 2005)

This are pictures of Lake Tawakoni as of Yesterday


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 8, 2005)

A picture is worth a thousand words!! It's raining here in Maine like
crazy right now and appears to be going to rain for quite some time to
come. The cats bowl is 3" high and overflowing.


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 8, 2005)

Hunt county was declared a disaster zone by the U.S.D.A.This way farmers can get lowinterestloans from the government. we had 4 1/2 inches of rain since the first of may.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Oct 8, 2005)

10:00 p.m., still raining in Maine and getting colder. I think all that ice 
that FEMA sent up here to Portland for storage could be put go good use 
somewhere in Texas...


----------



## Hippie (Oct 9, 2005)

Independence County, Arkansas (here) was also declared a disaster area in june because of drought, before no rain throughout the months of july and august! Pitiful, huh?


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 9, 2005)

This week we had rain and snow and the farmers haven't been able to get back into their fields. Monday they should maybe be able to dig again. What a mess.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Oct 9, 2005)

Maine just got all the rain from Tammy that the south obviously needs (or 
needed before the hurricanes.) We just got about 8 inches in two days 
with more to come tomorrow. The downside is road damage, bridge 
washouts, flooded basements and it knocks the leaves off the trees 
before the colors develop.


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Oct 9, 2005)

Things really look rough down there. I mowed my second cutting of Alfalfa and the rest of my fields in July and there is not any need to even hook the mower up for a third cutting here in East Tn. . We just received about a 1/2" of rain off and on over the last two days. Thats the first we have had in close to two months. When the Hurricanes came through all the rain was West of us and we didn't get anything. I have been supplementing the pasture ground with hay because the there just isn't any grass for the cows. I hope and pray for the farmers and others down there you all get a break in the weather soon!!!! One thing about it I have had plenty of time to make some wine here lately



. Take care all!!


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, Rain in Texas, too.
My air conditioner stopped running 24-7 Friday


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 10, 2005)

If I decide to leave here again.....the heat will be the reason...





and the traffic



.


Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 10, 2005)

If two cars pass each other in Huntsville it's a traffic jam.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 14, 2006)

well we are in the 2nd year of this drought. here's pictures of lake Lavon


----------



## Danny (Jul 22, 2006)

We had our first rain in a MONTH this morning. Has been HOT and DRY. Grass was almost gone. Have had to water all my special plants, so understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 22, 2006)

It has been so hot and dry here my neighbor has been feeding his chickens crushed ice to prevent them from laying boiled eggs


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 22, 2006)

work in Vernon, TX this week where the temp got up to a cool 110 deg's. I saw where Little rock got up to 105 the other day. At that temp there really ain't much difference between 105 &amp; 110.


----------



## masta (Jul 23, 2006)

I was watching a special last night on the Discovery Channel regarding global warming and it was very interesting and the future seemed very bleak unless we can change the rate of carbon dioxide building in the atmosphere.


Everyone needs to plant a few trees to help consume the CO2we are generating from our fermentations!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 23, 2006)

We're doing our part. We planted an oak tree and have pretty well quit mowing. (Okay, maybe we only need to mow every 3 wks now b/c of the drought.)


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought it was CO1 that was the problem. So if I plant more grape vines to convert CO2 to oxygen then that would mean that I would have more grapes to ferment, adding more CO2.


----------



## masta (Jul 23, 2006)

According to this show carbon dioxide is the main threat to the warming of the earth due to it's blanket effect holding in the heat. Methane is also an issue and what I have read it holds heat 21-23 times better than CO2.
Plant enough trees/vines to compensate for the CO2 emissions you are producing and eat a cow since each one emits 200 to 400 quarts of methane gas per day, or 50 million metric tons per year.


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 23, 2006)

masta said:


> eat a cow since each one emits 200 to 400 quarts of methane gas per day, or 50 million metric tons per year.




Gonna need more Mojo sauce.............


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/season_drought.gif

It ain't looking good


----------



## djcoop (Jul 24, 2006)

We always had a lake house up there growing up. Amazing. Lake Lavon is really down too. Also, when we went to Tulsa, OK, for ballet camp (my daughter, not me



), the Arkansas river, which is huge, was so low, you could walk on the sandy soil, all the way across.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 24, 2006)

Angell Wine said:


> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/season_drought.gif
> 
> It ain't looking good



Interesting map...
Looks like we are in the same drought situation up here in Northwest Minnesota....
I am kind of praying for hail to put our corn and soybean crops out of their misery....
Been spending the summer dragging hoses here-there-and-everywhere...kind of a question of what needs water first....just trying to save the pretty things and the veggies....so it goes.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 25, 2006)

We got Rain!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 25, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> We got Rain!!!!



I see a skinny little cloud coming this way....might settle the dust for awhile....will leave the sprinklers running.....


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 25, 2006)

Monday: just 3 1/2 miles down the road from me, they got a 1 1/2 of rain. Me;1 1/2 drops. God I just love texas this time of year !



*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 26, 2006)

Angell Wine said:


> Monday: just 3 1/2 miles down the road from me, they got a 1 1/2 of rain. Me;1 1/2 drops.


Steve,
Maybe you should move down the road a bit!




Here's wishing you some rain!


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 26, 2006)

WE are getting loads of rain. It hasn't stopped all day.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 26, 2006)

We got 3/10ths" yesterday, that is a major rain event for us up here....still dragging hoses today...


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 26, 2006)

We have a 50% chance of rain Tomorrow, That means there's a chance it will rain somewhere else.


----------

